# Partage de calendrier impossible



## SyMich (16 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui je devais créer un calendrier public sur Mac. 
J'ai créé le calendrier, puis j'ai cliquer Partager (en tant que calendrier public) et envoyé l'URL d'abonnement aux personnes concernées. 
Et bien impossible de s'abonner à ce calendrier. Personne n'y arrive. Systématiquement un message d'erreur est renvoyé lors de la tentative d'abonnement.

Est-ce un problème ponctuel sur iCloud? (Tous les voyants sont pourtant au vert sur la page d'état des services Apple)


----------



## SyMich (16 Mars 2019)

Problème résolu sans rien faire de spécial. 
Il devait y avoir un problème du côté d'iCloud (même si la page de status avait tous ses voyants au vert)


----------

